# Pet Safe Mulch



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am looking for a pet safe mulch to use in my front yard.
Anyone have any suggestions?
What type of mulch is safe?
Which ones are not?
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cocoa mulch is toxic. 
I use cypress mulch. I've used it in my Moluccan cockatoo's nestbox and it is perfectly safe.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jane...any specific brand you would suggest?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We usually use cypress and buy whatever brand is on sale at mernards/lowes...never had a problem.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Robin, read the bags and try to find one with the least or no chemicals. Some of them say *Safe for Pets* on the bag or *Non-toxic*. Wish I could tell you which ones that is but I don't remember from year to year.We always have to read the bags in the spring when we buy it.
Unless your dogs eat the stuff you shouldn't have too much of a problem. 

Like someone else said, the cocoa mulch may be dangerous so stay away from that. (too bad too because it's really nice for landscaping)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Cocoa mulch smells amazing too. My mom's cousin used that for her house and yum! It's too bad it is dangerous for dogs.

I think most untreated types of wood mulch are ok to use around dogs, as long as they have not been treated to prevent bugs and mold or processed/dyed-- it should say so on the package. However I think any kind could be dangerous if they decided to eat a bunch. I have heard of using pine needles as mulch and you can buy bags of it, if you think your dog might try to eat wood mulch that might be a better option and less enticing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was suprised when I went to the Carolina's, that they use pineneedles for mulch. I agree, what dog would want to eat that?


----------

